# Can i still purchase SD RAM ??



## raksrules (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a 4 year old computer with 256 MB SD RAM 533Mhz (i think). Can i buy another 256 / 512 MB RAM and up my RAM to 512 / 768 MB ?
How much will it cost and where should i head to ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2008)

rak007 said:


> I have a 4 year old computer with 256 MB SD RAM 533Mhz (i think). Can i buy another 256 / 512 MB RAM and up my RAM to 512 / 768 MB ?
> How much will it cost and where should i head to ?



SD Rams r rare & costlier now a days ....4 dat price u will get 2GB DDR2 RAM 
Btw u have 2 search in shops a lot


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 11, 2008)

They are indeed available, but at a high rate & in rarity.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 11, 2008)

> I have a 4 year old computer with 256 MB SD RAM 533Mhz (i think). Can i buy another 256 / 512 MB RAM and up my RAM to 512 / 768 MB ?
> How much will it cost and where should i head to ?



SD RAM cant be 533 MHz, if its 533 MHz means its DDR-II and possible that 4 year old computer may have DDR-II

so make sure its an SD for sure, use *CPU-Z* to check...

SD are available, but I doubt finding about a 512 MB stick !!!


----------



## anubisX (Jul 11, 2008)

It should be 133MHz SD RAM not 533MHz, they're DDR-II RAM. The price for the 256MB SD RAM will be Rs.750 (approx.) and Rs.1300 (approx.) for 512MB.


----------



## raksrules (Jul 13, 2008)

I checked my machine using CPU-Z and found that the RAM is 256MB DDR - 166.7 Mhz. Now please let me know incase i plan to upgrade my RAM, will i get a 512 MB / 1GB stick ?
Do the clock speed of the new RAM have to match with the existing one ?  Please let me know


----------



## pimpom (Jul 13, 2008)

rak007 said:


> I checked my machine using CPU-Z and found that the RAM is 256MB DDR - 166.7 Mhz.


That means it's a DDR333 module, also called PC2700. The clock frequency is 166.7 MHz, but since it's a DDR (*double* data rate) memory, it is effectively working as if it's running at 333 MHz. What may be confusing to some is that DDR RAM is a special type of SDRAM and may be tagged as DDR SDRAM.


> Now please let me know incase i plan to upgrade my RAM, will i get a 512 MB / 1GB stick ?


I recently bought some 512MB DDR400 (200/400MHz) sticks @ 800/-.


> Do the clock speed of the new RAM have to match with the existing one ?


In most cases, no. If you install two or more RAM sticks of different speeds, they will all run at the speed of the slowest one. However, there are occasional cases where they can cause stability issues, especially when they are run in dual-channel mode. Personally, I have never had any problem using RAMs of different speeds in single-channel mode.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 13, 2008)

pimpom said:


> I recently bought some 512MB DDR400 (200/400MHz) sticks @ 800/-.


Where ? Which brand ? Whats the price of 1GB ?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 13, 2008)

1gb is about 2.2k now


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

Pathik said:


> 1gb is about 2.2k now


and 512MB still 800 rupees ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> and 512MB still 800 rupees ?



how much 512MB DDR 333Mhz Costs


----------



## afonofa (Jul 14, 2008)

anubisX said:


> The price for the 256MB SD RAM will be Rs.750 (approx.) and Rs.1300 (approx.) for 512MB.



Like pimpom said some DDR ram is tagged as DDR SDRAM, did you mean that or the old 133Mhz SDRAM is available at the price that you mentioned?

If its 133Mhz SDRAM and at those prices, *then give me the shop's address and phone number immediately!* I've been searching for a 512Mb or 1Gb SDRAM for so long. We bought 2 * 256 Mb 133Mhz SDRAM for a pc at work and it cost us over Rs.2000. This was in dec. 2007. If there's 512Mb of SDRAM for Rs.1300 _toh mujhe toh jaise ali baba ka khazana mil gya_


----------



## Pathik (Jul 14, 2008)

IMO 512MB DDR 333 isnt vailable anywhere here. But you can get DDR 400 which is about 1.2k. I dont think its 800 bucks anywhere.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 14, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham - My source is located in Secunderabad.
Dynet DDR400 512MB - 800/- (2 months ago. Thouroughly tested several modules with memtest86). 1GB is 1375/- (current price, not bought or tested yet)

I'm in one of the most remote parts of India but I have contacts in several cities. I don't want to make their details public unless I've talked to them first because I don't want to be responsible for swamping them with silly requests and enquiries. I'll discuss it with the company first and let you guys know.

@karaTh85 - I don't know if DDR333 is still available, but even it it is, the price difference between it and and DDR400 will be minimal.

@Pathik - see my reply to MetalheadGautham above.


Added later :
OK, I've talked to the company and they said it's ok if I give their contact info here:

Bhumika Computer Peripherals, Secunderabad.
Ph: 040-66385794, 66382286, 64562421
bhumikacomp(at)yahoo(dot)co(dot)in

Please note that they deal mostly with over-the-counter sales, but they will probably be willing to ship too. They have shipped to me but I had to work out shipping arrangements with them first.

And please, for my sake, contact them only if you want to make serious mature enquiries.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 14, 2008)

pimpom said:


> @MetalheadGautham - My source is located in Secunderabad.
> Dynet DDR400 512MB - 800/- (2 months ago. Thouroughly tested several modules with memtest86). 1GB is 1375/- (current price, not bought or tested yet)
> 
> I'm in one of the most remote parts of India but I have contacts in several cities. I don't want to make their details public unless I've talked to them first because I don't want to be responsible for swamping them with silly requests and enquiries. I'll discuss it with the company first and let you guys know.
> ...


oh its dynet ? thats why its cheap. low quality...
but is it good enough for non OCed P4 ?
the 1GB stick at Rs. 1350 looks *really attractive *


----------



## pimpom (Jul 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> oh its dynet ? thats why its cheap. low quality...


It's up to you if you want to use them or not. No one's twisting your arm.


> but is it good enough for non OCed P4 ?


Why not ? I'm using two of them in one of my computers, an A64 3000+, and they passed testing with memtest86-3.4 for 3 hours with flying colours.


> the 1GB stick at Rs. 1350 looks *really attractive *


Other samples of their prices -
LG DVD writer - 1100/-
AMD AM2 4800+ - 3225/-
Optical mouse - 100/-
160GB Seagate SATA - 1900/-
Transcend 1GB DDR2/800 - 975/-

These are prices of 2 months ago, inclusive of taxes. Compare them with IT Wares prices.

Don't get me wrong. I'm glad that online shops like IT Wares, apparently operated by sincere people, have come up. But I find it baffling that online sources in India, whether it's eBay or single shops, are always more expensive than "real" shops. In western countries, online shops almost always offer lower prices because they are easier and less expensive to manage, needing fewer workers, no high rent in a strategic location, no fancy showroom or a public counter.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 14, 2008)

I inquired in Nehru PLace today. 1 GB modules are not available. Only  512MBs are available at that too at an unbelievable high rate of Rs. 1400. I changed my mind to upgrade my older system.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 15, 2008)

And Nehru Place is supposed to be THE place for computer hardware, with the possible exception of Lamington Road in Mumbai. Why don't you try my source in Secunderabad ? They are only a phone call away. When they sent the wrong item once by mistake, I returned it and they sent a replacement without fuss.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 15, 2008)

pimpom said:


> And Nehru Place is supposed to be THE place for computer hardware, with the possible exception of Lamington Road in Mumbai. Why don't you try my source in Secunderabad ? They are only a phone call away. When they sent the wrong item once by mistake, I returned it and they sent a replacement without fuss.


Sorry I coudn't reply due to a power cut 
Anyway, even here in SP Road, which is similar to Nehru Place and Lamington Road, DDR400 is quite expensive. I was hoping to find somewhere in bangalore where I can get it that cheap.

Please help. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=886939&postcount=3817

And are those prices of your dealer still the same ? In my openion, all prices are average and equal the commonly seen price in SP Road & Co. But DDR 400 ram is damn cheap.

Do they ship the product via mail ? RAM is just ~50 Grams right ? Shouldn't it be easy to ship it ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2008)

Here in thane 1GB DDR 400 MHz costs  Rs 1500

 & 1GB DDR 333MHz costs Rs 1600


----------



## pimpom (Jul 15, 2008)

@ karanTh85 : The difference in price is probably due to difference in brand. In general, there's no reason why DDR333 should cost more than DDR400.

@ MHG : Too lazy to pick up the phone ?  The price of 512MB is from my purchase 2 months ago; the price of 1GB was quoted to me by the owner yesterday.

The RAMs were sent by Speed Post. For security reasons, P.O.s in many cities (including Hyd-Secunderabad, Mumbai, Kolkata, Bangalore, etc. but not Delhi or my own state) do not accept electronic products for shipping, but the dealer put the RAMs in an ordinary envelope with some padding and probably submitted it without declaring the contents. The P.O. in Secunderabad probably would not have accepted a larger package without asking about the contents. For 3 RAM sticks with padding, they paid Rs.57.

I have a problem with shipping that will not apply to most of you other members. My state's Taxation Department has imposed some really silly regulations that makes it a real hassle to have anything shipped from another state, except those coming by Speed Post. _*You*_ can use any other courier.

I made some other arrangements for the other bulkier items. I'm in the process of recruiting some MLAs in my state to try to get those stupid regulations changed.



afonofa said:


> Like pimpom said some DDR ram is tagged as DDR SDRAM, did you mean that or the old 133Mhz SDRAM is available at the price that you mentioned?
> 
> If its 133Mhz SDRAM and at those prices, *then give me the shop's address and phone number immediately!* I've been searching for a 512Mb or 1Gb SDRAM for so long. We bought 2 * 256 Mb 133Mhz SDRAM for a pc at work and it cost us over Rs.2000. This was in dec. 2007. If there's 512Mb of SDRAM for Rs.1300 _toh mujhe toh jaise ali baba ka khazana mil gya_


Computer Warehouse in Bangalore lists 256MB SDRAM at Rs.470 and 512MB at Rs.630, excluding 4% VAT. They don't mention the brand or the speed, so you'll have to ask them.

@MGH 





> Please help. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...postcount=3817


I don't like dedicated threads, so I'll answer here. Quoting from that thread :


> Please state the price of the cheapest available 1GB DDR1 400MHz RAM in Bangalore.
> Also State BRAND NAME.
> I need this to last an year. It won't be used to overclock.


I don't know the cheapest source in Bangalore, but Computer Warehouse on M.G.Road has various brands listed at around 1K for 512MB and a bit less than 2K for 1GB. I occasionally had a problem with Zion RAMs in the past, so I can't recommend them.



> Would it provide a good boost from my current rig of Intel D915GLVG motherboard with GMA900 Onboard Graphics with 8MB Shared Video Memory and Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 2.66GHz without HT and 256MB DDR 400 RAM ?


You will definitely see improvement in performance even if you add just 256MB to your existing 256MB. Your computer will boot up more quickly, programs will load faster, games will run more smoothly and multitasking will be easier. You can also allocate more shared memory to graphics without crippling the rest of system performance.

However, since your motherboard does not have a graphics card slot, you are stuck with the onboard 915. Intel has never been very good at graphics.



> I think I might be removing the old stick if it does not match.


Personally, I've never had a problem mixing RAMs from different sources _*except*_ when run in dual-channel mode.



> Would it be cheaper to go for 512+512 or 1024 ? Whats the price difference ?


Pricewise, it is almost always cheaper to use a single stick. But using two matched modules in dual-channel mode has a slight speed advantage. However, that advantage is usually only a few percent and not really noticeable except in benchmarks. So a single 1GB stick is probably better if you're on a tight budget.


----------



## gamer669 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sory chucks,
DDR400 mhz are cheaper than 333 mhz 'cause most manufactures today make DDR2. According to facts a DDR1 may cost double of DDR. Also DDR 400 is more common than DDR 300, manufactureres make DDR300 less.I got 512 mb DDR 333 at rs. 2100


----------



## pimpom (Jul 15, 2008)

gamer669 said:


> Sory chucks,
> DDR400 mhz are cheaper than 333 mhz 'cause most manufactures today make DDR2.


That doesn't make much sense. It would if you'd said "DDR2 is cheaper than DDR because.........."



> Also DDR 400 is more common than DDR 300, manufactureres make DDR300 less.I got 512 mb DDR 333 at rs. 2100


There's no DDR300 AFAIK but I'll take that as a typo   Few, if any, manufacturers make DDR333 these days because manufacturing techniques have improved to the point where it makes little sense to make DDR333 since DDR400 is backward-compatible. There is no reason for DDR333 to cost more.

I can only guess at the reason why some shops sell DDR333 at a higher price. They are probably old stocks of what once _were_ (past tense) premium, low-latency chips. They were probably stocked when there was still a significant price difference between DDR333 and DDR400, but many DDR333 sticks remained unsold when DDR400 prices (and memory prices in general) dropped. They are probably selling them at a higher price to gullible owners of older motherboards that support only up to 166/333 MHz FSB and mistakenly think they can use only DDR333.


----------



## gamer669 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry for the type mistakes. Guys,DDR 333is really more costly due to it's lost use. people move to DDR2, production of DDR 333 dcreases. and cost increases due to shortage of ram sticks. So do you get it ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

OK, finally, price of DDR1 400MHz Dynet 1GB in Bangalore, SP Road anybody ?


----------

